# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Value of BRNO model 1 22lr??

## LJP

Hey Guys thinking of selling my Brno model 1. Purchased it off sports ways many, many moons ago as a factory refurbished one (parkerised finish). It's very tidy, has 1" steel lynx rings & a slip on PVC suppressor for subs.
What would the value be for the above??? I've lost touch on the price of classics as now everything else I own is plastic / stainless.

----------


## lostlegend

At the end of the day the right price for the weapon is the one YOU are happy with selling it for.  take it into a retail gun store and ask them what they would give you for it or an idea of what they would sell it for, it will give you a market value but realise at the moment there are heaps of cheap .22s out there that do the job effectively enough and the market for a more expensive .22 may be small.  I would be suggesting somewhere around the 600- 900 dollar mark but without seeing the weapon that is purely a guess, I like BRNO .22's but wouldn't pay more than 900 for a second hand one.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

In Aus they're worth about $500 so NZ dollars if its the same would be $550-600 I'd say

----------


## Bill999

photo it mate. and tell us the year and how many groves the barrel has


some people are prepaired to pay big money IF it has front sight and back site as well as original mags, refinishing the stock only lessens their value if done incorrectly

Id say between 450 and 650 without a photo, maybe higher if its a minter
Id like one myself but Ill stick with my model 2 till one comes up at a resonable price

----------


## Spudattack

Nah mate, they are shit rifles, if it is mint i'll give ya a couple hundy just to take it off your hands! :ORLY:

----------


## steven

It isnt the 12 groove barrel is it?  I think thats the "2"?  Ive seen some 2s for sale and the asking price sems to be $700NZ+ I dont see them selling though. Condition probably makes a huge difference, does to me anyway....an absolutely mintie well Ok, well used not at all.

----------


## LJP

Definitely looks like a 6 groove barrel, no idea of age, has front sight, I also have the rear site somewhere.
Here's some pictures.

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/...10/photo11.jpg
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/...10/photo31.jpg
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/...10/photo21.jpg
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/...10/photo41.jpg
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/...10/photo51.jpg

----------


## Spudattack

There will be a 2 digit number where the barrel joins the receiver, that is its date of manufacture.

----------


## Spudattack

From the pics it would appear to have been manufactured in 1968 and refurbished in 1991? I could be wrong though, anyone confirm or correct me?

----------


## Steve338

Parkerising and refurbishing will reduce value. I bought a mint 1955 mod 1 for $650 a few years back

----------


## LJP

Thanks guy's for all the information. Sounds like $600 would be a fair asking price based on the above.

----------


## Beetroot

Does anyone here know what the differences between the brno models are, I have seen on trademe model 1s, 2s and 5s, but have no idea what the differences are.

----------


## Maca49

Just yrs of manufacture mostly and I think 1 and 2 are genuine Brno, then it became state owned, not sure now. Best IMHO is about a 74-78 model 2. There is also an early one than the mod 1 called a TGF, same as mod 1 but refurbished and date stamp removed, a little bit more rare.

----------


## Beetroot

Is it the Model 2e that is when it becomes purely a CZ rifle and not a Brno?
Or is the CZ zmk 2e or whatever exactly the same as the Model 2 but newer?

----------


## Maca49

> Is it the Model 2e that is when it becomes purely a CZ rifle and not a Brno?
> Or is the CZ zmk 2e or whatever exactly the same as the Model 2 but newer?


I think your right, CZ qual dropped, mod 5, without the e I think is made for the American market

----------


## Bill999

> Does anyone here know what the differences between the brno models are, I have seen on trademe model 1s, 2s and 5s, but have no idea what the differences are.


model 1 has a square ejection port and a shorter barrel as well as a hand lapped action
model 2 oval ejection port longer barrel better trigger. not hand lapped action 
model 5 is a model 2 action with a model 1 barrel
unsure about model 4s 

within this there are differences in rifling of the barrels some have 5 or six grouves and others have 10 or 12

----------


## 10-Ring

> ........Best IMHO is about a 74-78 model 2..


According an expert on the Brno .22 models (actually a Kiwi) at The early ZKM 452 Model 2 with a few idle thoughts on the ZKM 573 - RimfireCentral.com Forums those were some of the worst years to buy a Brno Model 2._ 

"When CZ chose to let the quality of the finish fall dramatically as time marched on then they did it to both models together. If I have offended any CZ fans with that statement Ill leave you in no doubt about how I feel by saying that I believe CZ dined out for decades on the reputation that BRNO had built. As an example, At age 16-18 two of my friends bought new BRNO/CZ Model Twos on the recommendation of their elder friends/shooters, that would have been about 1975, they eventually both dumped them as not being as accurate nor as reliable as they had been led to believe. I am not criticizing todays CZs, I believe that they are stunning value for money, a new Annie for quarter price. What I am referring to are the standards of metal finish attained through the seventies and into the eighties. Have a look at three similar photos of Model 5s and then tell me it isnt so!"_

Some really interesting reading on that website.

----------


## Bill999

necroposter

----------


## kotuku

my own experience with a model on e was on the coast 30+yrs ago.
 basically the person who owned it was a very enthusiastic owner /hobby gunsmith. he got the bloody thing after doing the welding on a  local cockies new cowshed- in leiu of folding stuff and realising what the cockie had standing in the kitchen corner but minus trigger -it was payment for the job.this bloke is as cunning as a shithouse rat -in fact he may well have been what shit house rats were modeled on!
 The ORIGINAL BRNO blueprints were sourced(how i dont fuckin know)and he built his own trigger group &installed it. we had a mob of .22 users and in practise for a .22 competition shoot (military at that) A few sidebets were laid.In those days i was a smoker so laid the odds - Five cigarette filters end on 25m-a jug on each.
He was allowed a sighter ,but no its business -5 jugs later for the mob ,i learnt my lesson.
 now this is the mid 1970s- he won that battalion .22 shoot.incidentally that rifle was topped with a 4x28bentley scope-fine crosshair and he was fuckin lethal on anything .
 i dont gild the lily -the bloke cost me my marriage, but iwas present when many a bunny met his maker ,and got a personal invite to clean the body fluids out of the back of a honda civic after he bought home an 8pt red stag whose throat had been slit with a .22 round.
hmmmmm- dopey stag got caught grazing a swede paddock after retreating from the choppers working his home turf.not good grazing westcoast swede paddock when 2legged arseholes are chasing possums in next paddock with bright light.
   I have a guts like a concrete mixer ,but a the end of that even i'd had enough so Imade a deposit in a hokitika gutter ,that would probalby halve the national debt!!!I kid you fuckin not It stunk to high heaven.
  Before i left the coast -I laid out $600.00 in cold hard cash on a table to buy that rifle - apparently it wouldnt buy the engraving!!!!!. to my knowledge it certainly still sits in the owners gunsafe.
   .For those who may have an inkling(R93)  the bloke was involved in the big screen version of Stan Graham Kowhitirangi1941 entitled "Bad Blood"- that was a bloody travesty too -two bloody aussies played the lead roles _Jack Thompson(Breaker Morant ,The Man from Snowy River) as Stan  Graham and Carol Burns(Prisoner) as his wife.   
  if you ever get a chance to see it -its a chillingly accurate portrayalof a mans descent into madness!!!

----------


## Maca49

> model 1 has a square ejection port and a shorter barrel as well as a hand lapped action
> model 2 oval ejection port longer barrel better trigger. not hand lapped action 
> model 5 is a model 2 action with a model 1 barrel
> unsure about model 4s 
> 
> within this there are differences in rifling of the barrels some have 5 or six grouves and others have 10 or 12


You missed the TGF model?

----------


## 10-Ring

> necroposter


Seeing as the Brno's are popular .22's in NZ it does no harm to revive an older thread relating to the OP's commonly asked question.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 




> my own experience with a model on e was on the coast 30+yrs ago...........


Great yarn kotuku.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scribe

Just purchased a MOD 1  49, Sights all good, even a sight cover on front  sight. Mint condition except for a couple of scratches on the stock. Blueing all intact showing little wear. Even the screws lead me to believe I might have been the first to take it down.

To my delight there wasnt a spot of rust under the woodwork either which was a worry as the previous owner admitted to having never taken it down.

----------


## 10-Ring

You lucky sod. Did it come with an original magazine? You will also have the early non adjustable Model 1 trigger which is a little harder to tune but can be done. Is it the beech stocked version? The stocks came in three versions, beech, walnut and walnut with pistol grip checkering.

I have just bought a Model 1 1950 with deluxe walnut stock and it has had rust under the woodwork. Apparently this was due to a chemical reaction between the walnut and the bluing used by Brno. It didn't affect the beech stocked models. Unfortunately, mine was parkerised but still has the original serial numbers 75532. Shoots brilliantly.

----------


## Spudattack

Love model 1s, I have a 1948 deluxe walnut model 1 that my grandfather bought brand new, unfortunately it has the pitting under the barrel but is otherwise original with its original magazine, missing its sight hood unfortunately (I lost it in the bush  :Sad:  ) 
It has been a hard working farm rifle and spent most of its life bouncing around in a series 1 land rover in the Natal north coast humidity so it certainly has a lot of "character!"

Enjoy yours, they are special!

----------


## Scribe

> You lucky sod. Did it come with an original magazine? You will also have the early non adjustable Model 1 trigger which is a little harder to tune but can be done. Is it the beech stocked version? The stocks came in three versions, beech, walnut and walnut with pistol grip checkering.
> 
> I have just bought a Model 1 1950 with deluxe walnut stock and it has had rust under the woodwork. Apparently this was due to a chemical reaction between the walnut and the bluing used by Brno. It didn't affect the beech stocked models. Unfortunately, mine was parkerised but still has the original serial numbers 75532. Shoots brilliantly.


Hi 10 ring, yes I do feel lucky. The wood when I looked at it didn't strike me as walnut so you have just answered one of my questions, its Beech. I think the magazine is original I havn't been around a Bruno for a few years so I will have another look. I will try to get a photo and put it up on here

----------


## 10-Ring

Look forward to seeing the photo Scribe. 

Something to interest the folks who like to get pronunciations right - Brno is pronounced "Burno". 

It's amazing the amount of people who pronounce Anschutz as "Anshultz". Some even spell it that way. Must be a hang over from old Shultz on Hogan's Heroes. Same thing goes for Leupold with most people pronouncing it "Lee-a-pold". The correct pronunciation is "Loo-pold". The company even used to mention this in their old catalogues. I guess they gave up as they longer do so.

Anyway, I'm getting a little off track here.

----------


## Spudattack

> Look forward to seeing the photo Scribe. 
> 
> Something to interest the folks who like to get pronunciations right - Brno is pronounced "Burno". 
> 
> It's amazing the amount of people who pronounce Anschutz as "Anshultz". Some even spell it that way. Must be a hang over from old Shultz on Hogan's Heroes. Same thing goes for Leupold with most people pronouncing it "Lee-a-pold". The correct pronunciation is "Loo-pold". The company even used to mention this in their old catalogues. I guess they gave up as they longer do so.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting a little off track here.


Another interesting one is that Sako is actually pronounced "Sack-oh" by the Finns.

----------


## 10-Ring

> Another interesting one is that Sako is actually pronounced "Sack-oh" by the Finns.


Good one Spud.

----------


## kotuku

spud i was given to understand its spoken a "sock-o". arent they in fact an offshoot of the husquvarna conglomerate in scandinavia??

----------


## 10-Ring

> spud i was given to understand its spoken a "sock-o". arent they in fact an offshoot of the husquvarna conglomerate in scandinavia??


I don't think the Finnish Sako has any association with the Sweedish firm of Husquvana. Sako is now owned by the Italian company Beretta.

----------


## Scribe

> You lucky sod. Did it come with an original magazine? You will also have the early non adjustable Model 1 trigger which is a little harder to tune but can be done. Is it the beech stocked version? The stocks came in three versions, beech, walnut and walnut with pistol grip checkering.
> 
> I have just bought a Model 1 1950 with deluxe walnut stock and it has had rust under the woodwork. Apparently this was due to a chemical reaction between the walnut and the bluing used by Brno. It didn't affect the beech stocked models. Unfortunately, mine was parkerised but still has the original serial numbers 75532. Shoots brilliantly.


Hallooo 10-Ring. I will try and get a couple of photos of the Brno this week. I am just waiting on a 2.5 leupold to arrive this week that I brought on here and it will go on it.

I am interested in tuning the trigger, any clues on where to find any information on the best way to do this 10-Ring?... Thanks   

                                                                                Scribe

----------


## gimp

If anyone has a tidy Model 1 for sale, I could be persuaded to part with some money

----------


## 10-Ring

Yep, have a look at the rimfire central site:

Adjusting the Non-Adjustable Brno Model 1 Trigger - RimfireCentral.com Forums

The CZ & BRNO Info Thread - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Sophia's answers to frequently asked questions - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Hope this helps Scribe.

----------


## Scribe

Brno Model 1.  Year 49. Serial 52682

Thanks for the information above 10-ring.

Waiting hard for the scope so I can clean up rabbits on mates place up the coast. They have been busy excavating his new lawn.

I see I my wife didn't managed a good enough photo to show the condition of this Rifle. She might have to be relegated back to Chief Skin tacker-outta-ra.

----------


## 10-Ring

What a beauty Scribe - the rifle I mean. You're a lucky man. 

I'm taking my Model 1 out tonight on a bunny killing mission.

----------


## steven

> If anyone has a tidy Model 1 for sale, I could be persuaded to part with some money


Might be 1 or 2  in the militaria auction this weekend, there are a lot of 22s I think.

regards

----------


## 10-Ring

Thanks for that info *steven.*

Here's my 1950 Model 1

----------


## john m

My 1950 Model 1 with original scope.

----------


## 10-Ring

John, that is beautiful - original scope and mag too.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

Nice rifle not like my dads mod 1 old and beat up from endless use 
And it's got his mate he baught it offs name engraved in the side
Still rather it than my model 2 tho

----------


## peterbeke

Helo Everybody!
I ve got 2 zkm 451. 
1st one is a lot nicer than 2nd.
so the oldie  :Grin:  is without year of manufacturing. i think
aroound 1945-46 from the first series signed "tgf" - tschekische gewehr fabrik os ro i cant remember
made for german army as training rifle.. no_ 16310!!!! the rifling is superb, blueing not so. but after
changing bolt, trigger from younger it funciotns well.

2nd one is 49 ___ no and signed reciever 1948 and barrel 1949. both of them were in "SVAZARM"
oldie s bought out from stock in 2004, younger 2001....
BUT the younger after a good cleaning w remington 40x probably 3-4" from front sight side ive find
sign after a little rust.... but it was accurate (though rust) 20mm spread of 5s on 60m
i hve got to them original metal magazines.

now i m thinking on shortening and recrowning the youngers barrel, put on it a compensator.

the adjustable triggers are smoothed w changing the springs only.
a simple sh_tty simmons is mounted on the older. younger has no optics.


if anbyody has some pictures or manual to make a compensator please send me!
i ll be lucky...
and today i ll shoot today some pictures of mine good irons from tanks, or canon barrels  :Have A Nice Day: 


lets live the zkm 451!

cheers from slovakia

----------


## Savage1

> Helo Everybody!
> I ve got 2 zkm 451. 
> 1st one is a lot nicer than 2nd.
> so the oldie  is without year of manufacturing. i think
> aroound 1945-46 from the first series signed "tgf" - tschekische gewehr fabrik os ro i cant remember
> made for german army as training rifle.. no_ 16310!!!! the rifling is superb, blueing not so. but after
> changing bolt, trigger from younger it funciotns well.
> 
> 2nd one is 49 ___ no and signed reciever 1948 and barrel 1949. both of them were in "SVAZARM"
> ...


Welcome, Dobre den, ako sa mate?

Love Slovakia, spent a bit of time staying there, where abouts are you from over there?

Sorry I'm not much help with the rifle.

----------


## peterbeke

dobrý den!
i live in Búč
so it is Komarno county!
where have u been in slovakia?

back to the rifles...

what type of moderator is the best?
has anybody tried more dofferent types?
if yes which one....
???
thanks
cheers

----------


## Savage1

I stayed in Piestany for a few months but went all over the place.

Zlaty Bazant is my favourite beer, love the girls to.

----------


## peterbeke

Helo again.
trigger job done on theese lil rifles. Just glued a piece of plast on the bottom of reciever. And put a little duckttape meanwhile trigger and the bottom of reciever. Really cool shooting.

----------


## peterbeke



----------

